# [DUP] fehlermeldungen bei su

## south

hallo, bekomme folgende fehlermeldungen wenn ich mich in der konsole mit 

```
su
```

als root anmelde 

```
south@matframe ~ $ su

Password:

Konfigurationsfehler - Element 'FAILLOG_ENAB' unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)

Konfigurationsfehler - Element 'LASTLOG_ENAB' unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)

Konfigurationsfehler - Element 'MOTD_FILE' unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)

Konfigurationsfehler - Element 'FTMP_FILE' unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)

Konfigurationsfehler - Element 'ENV_ROOTPATH' unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)

Konfigurationsfehler - Element 'PASS_MIN_LEN' unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)

Konfigurationsfehler - Element 'CHFN_AUTH' unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)

matframe mat #

```

ich kann damit überhaupt nix anfangen...kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?

----------

## derflo

Hallo

Hast du vergessen ein etc-update auszuführen?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Bitte nimm dir das nächste mal die Zeit die Forensuche zu nutzen. Eine einfach eingabe der Stichworte "konfigurationsfehler element" hat folgende und weitere Threads zu Tage gebracht!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-442994-highlight-root.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-447854-highlight-konfigurationsfehler+element.html

STiGMaTa

----------

## slick

geschlossen als DUPlikat o.g. Threads

tnx @ STiGMaTa_ch

----------

